# Is there life out there?



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

No pings in over 2 hours. Wow.


----------



## GumballWaterson (Jan 17, 2020)

June132017 said:


> No pings in over 2 hours. Wow.


No body is moving around and you should not be either, unless you are moving around health care workers.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

GumballWaterson said:


> No body is moving around and you should not be either, unless you are moving around health care workers.


Sorry but healthcare workers would be right up there with airport pickups for me. 
Not happening.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe you can get a ping if you wait by Walmart. People are either at Walmart, at a hospital or at home.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Sorry but healthcare workers would be right up there with airport pickups for me.
> Not happening.


They meant, stay your ass at home. Not give healthcare workers rides.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> They meant, stay your ass at home. Not give healthcare workers rides.


You are clueless.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> You are clueless.


And, you have all the answers?


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> And, you have all the answers?


I read news articles beyond the headline. I suggest you adopt that habit, too. You'll find it quite informative, and it'll teach you about such fancy concepts as "essential services".


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Maybe you can get a ping if you wait by Walmart. People are either at Walmart, at a hospital or at home.


Yeah, I wound up getting my first ping there.

Then I got a miracle trip to the airport 45 mins away. These drivers were dropping off a bus from a factory and going back to Georgia where they reside. I haven't seen one of these trips in ages too, as they sometimes become a regular occurrence around here. So even though business is down astronomically it wasn't too horrible of a Friday. Don't know if I can take 2 weeks of this though.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> I read news articles beyond the headline. I suggest you adopt that habit, too. You'll find it quite informative, and it'll teach you about such fancy concepts as "essential services".


rideshare is not an essential service. The bus is, you're nothing more than a millennials idea of a chauffeur.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> rideshare is not an essential service. The bus is, you're nothing more than a millennials idea of a chauffeur.


It bears repeating: you are clueless. And uninterested in not being ignorant.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

My general drive area is centered on Bridgeport Ct and New Haven Ct. For the past year I have seen an increased (and ever increasing) New York license plates. It made me very angry... these opportunistic aholes are stealing MY customers... but then I read this article, and it spells out in detail what rules, regulations and municipal laws have done to ride share drivers in New York City.

Understanding the causes of the current mess doesn't help MY bottom line, but I do feel more sympathetic towards the out of state drivers.
I have tried to shorten the VICE article that narrates the history of ride share in New York City. I urge those who are interested to go to the source and see the full scope and the few photos...

OOPs, just can''t seem to shorten the article enough, suggest you follow thru to the original website

*https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/...ber-drivers-in-nyc-are-sleeping-in-their-cars*


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> My general drive area is centered on Bridgeport Ct and New Haven Ct. For the past year I have seen an increased (and ever increasing) New York license plates. It made me very angry... these opportunistic aholes are stealing MY customers... but then I read this article, and it spells out in detail what rules, regulations and municipal laws have done to ride share drivers in New York City.
> 
> Understanding the causes of the current mess doesn't help MY bottom line, but I do feel more sympathetic towards the out of state drivers.
> I have tried to shorten the VICE article that narrates the history of ride share in New York City. I urge those who are interested to go to the source and see the full scope and the few photos...
> ...


Sometimes it looks like a bad thing, but might be a good thing. When there's more drivers people have more confidence in the area to take a Uber ride. In my area there's not many drivers. So people are afraid that someone might not even be online to pick them up if they are out too late. With small towns this is a real problem.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> rideshare is not an essential service. The bus is, you're nothing more than a millennials idea of a chauffeur.


They suspended some bus routes here in Milwaukee, and they are doing less daily trains between Mke and Chicago now. We get many people who commute to Chicago for work or vice versa. Not every business is having employees work from home yet.

And one of my pax said this week she was afraid to take the bus. That was before a bus driver here got infected.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

*I have been forced to shorten this article to fit Uber/People rules...*


*The Lockout: Why Uber Drivers in NYC Are Sleeping in Their Cars
www.vice.com/en_ca/article/pkewqb/the-lockout-why-uber-drivers-in-nyc-are-sleeping-in-their-cars

Uber and Lyft's response to pay floor regulations was an algorithmic quota system that has become a dystopic rat race.*

By Edward Ongweso Jr; illustrated by Hunter French
Mar 19 2020, 9:40am

For five years, Tariq has been a full-time Uber and Lyft driver in New York City. Each year, Tariq has watched his wages slump and his expenses climb. He's added more hours and days to what was once a 40-hour, five-day work week. Even in the worst moments, though, he never found himself sleeping in his car like some of his driver friends regularly did. Until the "lockout."

Over the last few years, Tariq joined two groups that represent rideshare drivers: the New York Taxi Workers Alliance and the Independent Drivers Guild. Both labor groups promised to leverage their large memberships into direct action that would pressure City Hall into finally improving working conditions for ride-hail drivers like him. Their activism led to the introduction of a series of landmark regulations from the New York City Council and Taxi & Limousine Commission (TLC) in August 2018: a cap on the number of ride-hail vehicles, along with a pay floor that promised to drastically improve driver pay.

"No matter how hard I work, it's never enough. Every day is about how to get online so I can hit the quota and not be locked out," Tariq told Motherboard. "Where do I spend hours parked in the day? Where do I spend hours parked at night? When do I use the bathroom? When do I eat? If I hit the quota, I can relax. I can drive whenever I want. If I don't hit the quota, I get locked out."

He's fallen behind on his rent, car insurance, and vehicle payments, putting him dangerously close to having the vehicle remotely deactivated then repossessed.

"I don't want to sleep in my car, I don't want to spend most days away from home. But I have to," Tariq said. "If I don't hit the quota, I don't get the right to log on and drive whenever I want. If I can't drive whenever I want, then I get off-peak hours which means no customers. Which means no money. Which means I spend more hours in my car trying to hit the quota and make a living."

These changes, called the "lockout" by drivers, have fundamentally changed what ridesharing is. Uber and Lyft have long said that drivers have the flexibility to choose their own hours-this is, in fact, core to their argument that drivers are not "employees" but are instead independent contractors. But new Uber and Lyft policies in New York City not only mean drivers can't make their own hours, and an increasing number of drivers are driving a minimum of 60 hours a week to avoid having their hours cut on the app.

All of this, of course, is exacerbated by the ongoing coronavirus crisis, which puts drivers on the front lines of a city that is "social distancing" and avoiding public transit.

In a 2019 press conference celebrating victory over the ride-hail companies after new regulations were imposed, Bhavari Desai-executive director of the New York Taxi Workers Alliance (NYTWA) labor group-spoke plainly about why she and City Hall were opposed to Uber and Lyft: "Uber and Lyft and their cohorts created a race to the bottom, filling our streets with so many vehicles that no driver could get enough fares to make a living."

When Mayor Bill de Blasio tried to introduce a vehicle cap in 2015, Uber hired an army of lobbyists and consultants, launched "DeBlasio's Uber" featuring 25 minute wait times, and "convinced" the Mayor a study would be best.

For the next three years, the city adopted a relatively laissez-faire approach to ride-hail apps even as it became clear these apps were wreaking havoc on the city and its communities. It took a wave of driver suicides, in-depth coverage of New York City's taxi medallion bubble, protests and campaigns led by labor groups like the Independent Drivers Guild and NYTWA, and a June 2018 study of proposed pay rules by economists James A. Parrot and Michael Reich to push the TLC to consider action. It's worth mentioning that the 2018 edition of the TLC's report to the City Council was the first to specifically mention Uber or Lyft-three years after the city's first effort to regulate the company.

The Parrot-Reich study found that 96 percent of all high-volume FHV drivers made less than $17.22 hourly ($15 after expenses). They proposed to fix that by calculating each company's utilization rate, then plugging it into a per-minute and per-mile minimum trip payment formula.

A VISUALIZATION OF HOW THE PAY FLOOR FORMULA WORKS. (photo deleted)
Each company's specific utilization rates were abysmal: In 2017, Uber and Lyft had a 58 percent utilization rate, while it was 50 percent for Juno, and 70 percent for Via. The incentive, then, was to use utilization rate in the pay floor formula to stop perpetual growth and have drivers spend less time on the road empty, hopefully reducing congestion as well. The lower the utilization rate, the higher the per-trip pay floor. Without these rules and incentives, Parrot told Motherboard, drivers would "continue to subsidize the company as they buy vehicles, maintain them, and drive for sub-minimum pay."

"Before the vehicle cap, the companies were just signing up drivers right and left. That was clearly unsustainable and needed to change. So the [New York City Council] supported a cap on vehicles-the cap didn't come from the Taxi and Limousine Commission, it wasn't their regulation," Parrott said. "The TLC maintained its position that they didn't have the authority-clear-cut authority-to act on their own. So they proceeded to get a handle on the volume of cars to regulate the pay and encourage regulation of vehicles by the companies. It was a set of policies that weren't coordinated from the beginning."

After the vehicle cap and pay floor were passed in 2018, a one-year study of the effects of the vehicle cap and the pay floor's utilization rate on congestion was carried out and completed by summer 2019. The study's conclusions made the case for the TLC to propose not only indefinitely extending the cap but adding a "cruising cap" to limit how much time app-based FHVs could drive without passengers in Manhattan south of 96th Street. Within six months, app companies would need to reduce their cars' time spent idling from 41 percent to 36 percent, then down further to 31 percent within another six months.

Altogether, the regulations promised to radically change the lives of most app drivers by increasing their income, reducing the time they spent empty, and improving working conditions. Already, Uber and Lyft had stopped accepting new drivers because the vehicle cap and pay floor made the companies, not the public, bear the brunt of the cost of perpetual growth. Lyft had tried and failed to block the vehicle cap and pay floor in court, and the cruising cap would surely draw fire from both, but the mood was high when Mayor de Blasio signed laws that made the vehicle caps and pay scheme permanent in June.

"With this new policy, New York City is holding companies accountable for the underutilization of drivers and oversupply of vehicles that have choked the city's streets," said Acting TLC Commissioner Bill Heinzen at the time. "This innovative approach represents a major win for our hardworking drivers and the city as a whole. It shows how cities nationwide can take back control of their streets."

"A cap on new For Hire Vehicles was the first step in stabilizing incomes for drivers in poverty, debt and despair across the industry. And with the minimum payment rates that followed, Uber and Lyft drivers are finally able to see gains," added Desai, executive director of the NYTWA. "Uber and Lyft and their cohorts created a race to the bottom, filling our streets with so many vehicles that no driver could get enough fares to make a living."

In all the fanfare, however, regulators overlooked the fact that Uber and Lyft became big precisely because they ignored regulations. By the end of the year, both Uber and Lyft were able to kill the cruising cap through the courts. To fight the new pay rules that used low utilization rates to increase driver pay, however, the apps would have to get more creative.
*
It took Lyft two weeks to undo years of work that made the vehicle cap and pay floor possible. On June 27 of last year, Lyft told its drivers it was introducing a "priority to drive" system: "the number of drivers who can be on the road at any given time will be determined by passenger demand-and spots may be limited. This means if there's low demand, you may have to drive to busier areas or wait to go online and drive once demand picks back up."

To achieve and preserve priority to drive, drivers needed an acceptance rate above 90 percent and to complete 100 rides in 30 days. Drivers without priority would only be allowed to drive when there was enough demand. (An exception would be made, however, for drivers who rented a vehicle from Lyft through its Express Drive program, which drivers have long bemoaned for its resulting high costs and low pay.) According to TLC data, the average number of ride-hailing trips per Lyft vehicle in June 2019 was 96. In October, Lyft raised its priority to drive minimum to 180 rides every 30 days. At the time, the average number of trips for Lyft vehicles that month was 113.

In a statement to Motherboard, a Lyft spokeswoman said: "We have said that the TLC's rules are misguided. To comply with them, we had to make changes to the app, and are working hard to support drivers through these changes."

In September, Uber announced it would be introducing its own version of priority driving: a "Planner" that would allow drivers to schedule trips for the next week depending on what tier of its quota system a driver achieved last month. In one early communication, Uber pinned the blame on the TLC: "We know that all the changes to the city's regulations since 2018 have been frustrating to drivers, and we're doing our very best to support you as we work to respond to the TLC's rules."

The first tier of drivers would be allowed to go online anytime, but only if they completed 1,000 trips in three months or 250 UberBlack/SUV (luxury) trips. The second tier of drivers, who completed 700 trips or 200 UberBlack/SUV trips in three months, were allowed to reserve shifts in the Planner at 10 AM every Wednesday. Drivers who completed at least 400 trips or 150 UberBlack/SUV trips were slotted into the third tier, allowed to reserve Planner shifts on Thursday at 10 AM each week. Every group was expected to maintain a 4.8 or higher rating; the fourth and final tier comprised drivers who either did not have a 4.8 rating or did not hit the third tier's quota. They would be allowed to reserve shifts after Friday at 10 AM. TLC data indicates the average number of monthly ride-hail trips per Uber vehicle at the time was 191.

UBER'S FIRST TRIP QUOTAS TO DETERMINE ACCESS TO THE APP AND ITS PLANNER.
In February, Uber sent drivers details for its new quota starting in March, which are much higher than the previous quotas: 425 trips or 95 UberBlack/SUV to go online anytime; 285 trips or 65 Black/SUV trips to reserve on Wednesday at 10 AM; 165 trips or 35 UberBlack/SUV trips to reserve on Thursday at 10 AM. Again, each tier would require at least a 4.8 driver rating and anyone below the lowest quota tier or a 4.8 driver rating could only make reservations on Friday at 10 AM. By the end of 2019, TLC data reported that the average number of trips per Uber vehicle barely inched to 214.

UBER'S SECOND TRIP QUOTAS TO DETERMINE ACCESS TO THE APP AND ITS PLANNER.
To go online anytime, drivers have to complete an average of just over 14 rides _per day_, assuming a 30-day month and that they drive _every single day_. That means drivers in the top tier work a lot and need to continue working a lot. But they aren't the ones who have been screwed the worst by this system.

For any driver who is not already in the first tier, it requires a herculean effort to move into it, and it can require a lot of unpaid time sitting in the car. Drivers are given a number of reservation slots-each one allows a driver to log on for one hour. The number of reservation slots drivers are allowed to has fluctuated from 23 to 17 to 14 to 11, and now seven for some. As each tier is allowed to register, there are also substantially fewer slots to reserve; there are weeks when Thursday reservations see either only off-peak times, low-demand times, or no slots at all. If drivers want to make up the difference, they are forced to sit in their car on the app constantly and hope that there will be a shortage of drivers somewhere, sometime, in the city that will unlock their access to the app. For most drivers, this means 60 to 70 hour weeks, every week, to hit a higher tier.

Essentially, many drivers are living in their cars, hoping they'll be allowed to log in often enough to be able to move up the tier system.
"Uber can control when I work, where I work, how much I get paid. I'm tired, I'm sick, my body hurts and I can't live like this anymore."
"In the past, I would only drive five or six hours on weeknights, then maybe 10 to 12 hours on weekend nights for extra money. But now, I'm mostly driving 12 hours every day and I'm only taking one day off," one Uber driver who has been working in the city for two years told Motherboard. "I am scheduling shifts, I am forced to constantly go where Uber needs drivers, I don't get to control what I do. Not only that, but now I drive 30 to 40 percent more now-and I'm not breaking even by any means. Before the lockout, on average I was making $1,500 each week after vehicle expenses if you include insurance, vehicle rentals, gas, cleaning, all that. Now it's $500 in a good week. I can't live on that, but I'm trapped paying off this car that I got to drive Uber in the first place!"

Uber and Lyft's new policies fly in the face of what they have always insisted is the core of their business model and worker classification: flexibility. At the same time, the New York City experience suggests that there has always existed a core tension between the viability of Uber's business model and the autonomy (and livelihood) of its drivers.

For years, Uber has always maintained that profitability is just around the corner. At times, it has been necessary to invoke the specter of autonomous vehicles as proof of its inevitable profitability. Its loudest critics, however, have always maintained that not only is Uber a fundamentally unprofitable company but that it operates on bleak unit economics which can only ever improve its margins by cutting driver compensation or hiking fares. This tension between flexibility and profitability becomes clearest, then, when cities like New York block Uber from cutting driver compensation.

"In less regulated markets, Uber's rhetorical claims that drivers are free to log in and logout or free to work at their own discretion are directly contradicted in a city like New York," said Alex Rosenblat, research lead for Data & Society and author of _Uberland: How Algorithms Are Rewriting the Rules of Work_. "The lockouts make it more explicit that Uber is controlling scheduling. Technically, drivers still have the option to secure shifts in advance, but of course if they can't make those shifts or they try and log in outside of those shifts, then their chances [of getting work] are spontaneous."


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Invisible said:


> They suspended some bus routes here in Milwaukee, and they are doing less daily trains between Mke and Chicago now. We get many people who commute to Chicago for work or vice versa. Not every business is having employees work from home yet.
> 
> And one of my pax said this week she was afraid to take the bus. That was before a bus driver here got infected.


Still not essential.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> Still not essential.


R/S is essential for those who need to work at Walmart or the hospital and their bus route was suspended and they don't own a car.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Invisible said:


> R/S is essential for those who need to work at Walmart or the hospital and their bus route was suspended and they don't own a car.


it's a convenience and luxury. Essential, no!
somehow the world functioned when Uber didn't exist 8 years ago lol.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> it's a convenience and luxury. Essential, no!
> somehow the world functioned when Uber didn't exist 8 years ago lol.


It is essential to 90% of my passengers.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

GumballWaterson said:


> No body is moving around and you should not be either, unless you are moving around health care workers.


Where are you driving?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> It is essential to 90% of my passengers.


89.9% of your customers aren't essential to begin with. 
you're talking about what's essential to self. I'm talking about what's essential to the public.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> 89.9% of your customers aren't essential to begin with.
> you're talking about what's essential to self. I'm talking about what's essential to the public.


whatcha talkin' bout?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> whatcha talkin' bout?


What's essential to ones self is not necessarily essential to the populous. 
for someone to get to work they don't need Uber or Lyft. 
in this situation, rideshare drivers are in no way shape or form trained to handle this situation.
Public services will do a great job. If you're in the medical industry you know this.
If your job is none essential, stay home.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

What is essential to you? Newscasters? Police? Government? Banks? What is essential? I mean come on, almost all jobs are essential in some way or form, the main nonessential jobs are social media jobs which everyone is doing from home. Which jobs are nonessential? Uber lyft? Taxi? Limos? Schools, security, construction, I mean tell me, who are the people not going to work right now. I don’t know many. And think about what job they do, and maybe their job just isn’t really nessesary to begin with!!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> What is essential to you? Newscasters? Police? Government? Banks? What is essential? I mean come on, almost all jobs are essential in some way or form, the main nonessential jobs are social media jobs which everyone is doing from home. Which jobs are nonessential? Uber lyft? Taxi? Limos? Schools, security, construction, I mean tell me, who are the people not going to work right now. I don't know many. And think about what job they do, and maybe their job just isn't really nessesary to begin with!!


You are literally that village idiot you see in every movie trying to drive out the quarantine.

If a government official or a healthcare provider hasn't reached out to you for help, sit your ass at home. let's start there.

This is not a "I can't afford to stay home" situation.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> It is essential to 90% of my passengers.


AngelAdams is talking out of his behind. He's functionally illiterate, so reading up on a simple list of essential services as published by the relevant authorities is beyond his abilities. To make it short: Uber and Lyft, as do taxicab companies, fall under the transportation category of essential services. Google California and Essential services for a complete list of all permitted businesses; the federal government has published a list also.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

It’s McDonald’s essential?? I haven’t seen one closed yet. How about banks? Or lottery? Or trucking industry. I mean who is essential exactly? Judges, lawyers, Wall Street people, and these types . They’re all definitely home! everyone with a cleaning job or fast food or laundry or bank job is prob going to work and many extra somewhere, so who’s essential jobs is really staying home, this si why I’m still doing a fair amount of rides, taking people to work at these places that are definately not essential but still open, yet you want to argue that Uber is or is not essential. I say stay home if your sick or feel unwell, just like every other virus that has come around before!!! If u don’t feel good, stay home!! Jobs and workers have been preaching This for a longtime especially during flu season!! I’ve seen contagious colds around the office in the past, and they suck. We have one going around the world it feels like and staying home may seem like the best idea if you are unhealthy but you could get sick from another malady. Keeping a 2 -6 feet rule is great and luckily we already kinda do that in America except where we can’t like congested railways and planes and that’s where changes ought to be made. We just don’t know to what extent this virus is worse than any other flu until it has passed, so we will see if any of this was nessesary or not, the truth always comes out in some way. Hopefully we can all get thru this safely, god bless all you out there and stay strong. Anyone can defeat the corona virus with simply a lot A LOT “A PLETHORA” of vitamin C.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Lil'Lyftie said:


> AngelAdams is talking out of his behind. He's functionally illiterate, so reading up on a simple list of essential services as published by the relevant authorities is beyond his abilities. To make it short: Uber and Lyft, as do taxicab companies, fall under the transportation category of essential services. Google California and Essential services for a complete list of all permitted businesses; the federal government has published a list also.


you know what, do you boo. Good luck.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> We just don't know to what extent this virus is worse than any other flu until it has passed, so we will see if any of this was nessesary or not, the truth always comes out in some way. Hopefully we can all get thru this safely, god bless all you out there and stay strong. Anyone can defeat the corona virus with simply a lot A LOT "A PLETHORA" of vitamin C.


Not really. We know this isn't flu:
"It first struck me how different it was when I saw my first coronavirus patient go bad. I was like, Holy shit, this is not the flu. Watching this relatively young guy, gasping for air, pink frothy secretions coming out of his tube."

https://www.propublica.org/article/...ilure-from-covid19-even-in-his-young-patients


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> You are literally that village idiot you see in every movie trying to drive out the quarantine.
> 
> If a government official or a healthcare provider hasn't reached out to you for help, sit your ass at home. let's start there.
> 
> This is not a "I can't afford to stay home" situation.


It sounds like you haven't been outside too much lately, Parks are packed, people are walking all over the damm place, life hasn't stopped, just need to take proper precautions which I already did before the virus started, stay clean and stay healthy. The main reason it seems dead is because all schools are out, from more k to college, that's a lot of moving people. Ive rode mechanics home, nurses, a guy from a car dealership, a bus driver, and an amazon delivery driver, a McDonald's worker, someone shopping at target, Walmart. These people prob were depending on a ride share service to do these things which were all open. Look I'm trying to make money but I love picking up these people because most of them just need a good clean car and a ride home and they seem more apreciative rather than demanding. Which with the low pay we get can be just a bit satisfying. And many of them are out there needing rides right now. At least I'm NJ area.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> It sounds like you haven't been outside too much lately, Parks are packed, people are walking all over the damm place, life hasn't stopped, just need to take proper precautions which I already did before the virus started, stay clean and stay healthy. The main reason it seems dead is because all schools are out, from more k to college, that's a lot of moving people. Ive rode mechanics home, nurses, a guy from a car dealership, a bus driver, and an amazon delivery driver, a McDonald's worker, someone shopping at target, Walmart. These people prob were depending on a ride share service to do these things which were all open. Look I'm trying to make money but I love picking up these people because most of them just need a good clean car and a ride home and they seem more apreciative rather than demanding. Which with the low pay we get can be just a bit satisfying. And many of them are out there needing rides right now. At least I'm NJ area.


What can I say, New Jersey has ALOT of village idiots. 
I think Literally, the garbage pile it's built on consists of past village idiots. So it's in the water.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Not really. We know this isn't flu:
> "It first struck me how different it was when I saw my first coronavirus patient go bad. I was like, Holy shit, this is not the flu. Watching this relatively young guy, gasping for air, pink frothy secretions coming out of his tube."
> 
> https://www.propublica.org/article/...ilure-from-covid19-even-in-his-young-patients


How did the guy do? Did he survive? I hope he did. Did he have any other underlying conditions? Had he allowed the virus to become advance and not taken care of himself, was he in shape, was he born in America? I mean look I understand what you are saying but cases like that spring up everywhere and they have nothing to do with the corona virus, look up journal of ER physicians. Were his lungs diseased from something else, did he have asthma, was he a smoker, you know, medical history is important in these cases.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> How did the guy do? Did he survive? I hope he did. Did he have any other underlying conditions? Had he allowed the virus to become advance and not taken care of himself, was he in shape, was he born in America? I mean look I understand what you are saying but cases like that spring up everywhere and they have nothing to do with the corona virus, look up journal of ER physicians. Were his lungs diseased from something else, did he have asthma, was he a smoker, you know, medical history is important in these cases.


I think if you read the article in full it will answer all your questions. He was in perfect health.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

AngelAdams said:


> What can I say, New Jersey has ALOT of village idiots.
> I think Literally, the garbage pile it's built on consists of past village idiots. So it's in the water.


 Not sure what that means, Hoboken jersey city weekhaken seacaucus is all basically like nyc , I guess that's also a village haha. but where are you from? Or where do you Uber? If you care to share. Oh btw, The government cannot Instill fear into me. Fear will make people sick! But I will use the government for personal gains and protection! The least we are individually tied to the government, the more independent of government we can be, unfortunately most of us are at the governments mercy, we can't even make our own medicine or food! Haha. It is vital that people most of all use COMMON SENSE, along with being caring and helping those in need, the rich ones are stocked up in their nice big houses, most people live in apartments that's you can't even hold more than 2-3 weeks worth of food anyway! Staying home is only helping one class of people, that's real life!! And I see because I've been busy as usual with Uber!! I can't even believe all the surge rides!! Plus people have been more talkative lately which is kinda nice to find out why their not staying home, most don't sound like they have essential jobs at all. But none sound like they have the financial means to afford to stay home NONE, hahaha. All different people, different races and different ages. It's amazing!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> Not sure what that means, Hoboken jersey city weekhaken seacaucus is all basically like nyc , I guess that's also a village haha. but where are you from? Or where do you Uber? If you care to share. Oh btw, The government cannot Instill fear into me. Fear will make people sick! But I will use the government for personal gains and protection! The least we are individually tied to the government, the more independent of government we can be, unfortunately most of us are at the governments mercy, we can't even make our own medicine or food! Haha. It is vital that people most of all use COMMON SENSE, along with being caring and helping those in need, the rich ones are stocked up in their nice big houses, most people live in apartments that's you can't even hold more than 2-3 weeks worth of food anyway! Staying home is only helping one class of people, that's real life!! And I see because I've been busy as usual with Uber!! I can't even believe all the surge rides!! Plus people have been more talkative lately which is kinda nice to find out why their not staying home, most don't sound like they have essential jobs at all. But none sound like they have the financial means to afford to stay home NONE, hahaha. All different people, different races and different ages. It's amazing!


You and I are the government. When you start to realize that, you'll realize we're getting robbed left and right. 
you want to take back your government and make it work for you again.
You can't in one sentence say you want to rape the government and in another say you're happy a pandemic is bringing people together.
That's the beauty of America, it's sad that it took a pandemic for you to see cultures mixing.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> I think if you read the article in full it will answer all your questions. He was in perfect health.


The article didn't say if he died was or describe any health history about the patient, it was an observation from one person, from Louisiana where he may not have been overwhelmed like this before, I've talked to nurses with 40+ years of experience, who are definately not packing! From NYC where it is pretty wild the situation right now!! Again, I'm not underplaying this situation, I understand the gravity of it but fear is hurting people more than anything In my opinion! And we need to talk more about people who are easily recovering and the ones who don't even have symptoms and have it!!



AngelAdams said:


> You and I are the government. When you start to realize that, you'll realize we're getting robbed left and right.
> you want to take back your government and make it work for you again.
> You can't in one sentence say you want to rape the government and in another say you're happy a pandemic is bringing people together.
> That's the beauty of America, it's sad that it took a pandemic for you to see cultures mixing.


I live in the most diverse area of America if not the world and I love it, what are you taking about? I see culture missing everyday all over around me. It's magnificent! Anyway, this virus will not bring people together, having empathy and love for people will!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Saturday night and I'm the only driver on the map. 2 pings.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I drove today, it’s Saturday after all. Empty streets downtown, and it looks so eerie yet so beautiful. 
Ive had healthy pax, very lucky. Detroit is non stop, no change whatsoever. Ping after ping still. Problem was not many drivers on the road, so I got myself into a pattern that I hate: Lyft throwing me from place to place like a ping pong, 10-13 min rides to pick up then$3 rides. So stupid. Every time hoping a longer ride. Nope. In the beginning they were longer.

Essential Business as usual in the D. Empty streets, zero traffic. I could do it all day long if I weren’t scared. 808 infected, 8 died. We’re right behind New Jersey, passed Florida.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

June132017 said:


> No pings in over 2 hours. Wow.


 Did Doordash for 5 hours last night. Had Lyft on entire time. Not a single ping.


----------



## flattenmycurve (Mar 19, 2020)

I just keep Lyft on 70 hours a week to degrade the experience it's pretty much 90+% ghost car, if an XL is 1-5 minutes away I might take it if not airport it's a 1 star

All pings time out riders think a car 5 minutes away nope try 10+ then an Uber XL ping comes in & I can screen accordingly with no punishments for cancelling.

All they do is lie & try to threaten me.

Lots of Uber x pings all prob going to jobs at Wally world or grocery store have to ignore most of em as there 10+ minutes away, the closer ones accept, screen then cancel because it's an illegal wage after my costs or free labor, airport only I'll be happy with 1 a day thru the madness, and I'm still getting 2-3

The governor was in TV talking bout liquor stores are essential lmao

So concerned about that tax revenue nothing more nothing less all their doing is telling people go to the grocery store to catch Kung flu cuz that's where it's all at now instead of being everywhere, everyone has it is spreading it at the grocery store


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Saturday night and I'm the only driver on the map. 2 pings.


Geez dude those pings are almost 4 hours apart.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> It sounds like you haven't been outside too much lately, Parks are packed, people are walking all over the damm place, life hasn't stopped, just need to take proper precautions which I already did before the virus started, stay clean and stay healthy. The main reason it seems dead is because all schools are out, from more k to college, that's a lot of moving people. Ive rode mechanics home, nurses, a guy from a car dealership, a bus driver, and an amazon delivery driver, a McDonald's worker, someone shopping at target, Walmart. These people prob were depending on a ride share service to do these things which were all open. Look I'm trying to make money but I love picking up these people because most of them just need a good clean car and a ride home and they seem more apreciative rather than demanding. Which with the low pay we get can be just a bit satisfying. And many of them are out there needing rides right now. At least I'm NJ area.


My area in WI isn't packed anywhere, except the stores like Walmart that are still open. I've been to a few parks this wk, and only Mon was there more people outside. The other days saw some fishermen, but not many walkers.

I had only 7 rides Mon-Wed. So I stopped driving.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Uberdrivernj12 said:


> It's McDonald's essential?? I haven't seen one closed yet. How about banks? Or lottery? Or trucking industry.


During WWII the trucking industry was considered essential, and because of that, my father did not have to go off to war. He kept driving. If he had gone to war, I probably would not be here. I was born in 1945.

Today, maybe McDonalds is essential. One of the last rides I did before quitting for now was a young couple going to McD's for breakfast because, apparently, they do not know how to feed themselves.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Today, maybe McDonalds is essential.


If you think about it.....

What is "safer"?

Browsing a grocery store, touching products, pushing buttons on the checkout pad, touching shopping carts,

or

Going through a drive thru window 6 times?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> My general drive area is centered on Bridgeport Ct and New Haven Ct. For the past year I have seen an increased (and ever increasing) New York license plates. It made me very angry... these opportunistic aholes are stealing MY customers... but then I read this article, and it spells out in detail what rules, regulations and municipal laws have done to ride share drivers in New York City.


Well Uber has disabled NY drivers from picking up in CT last fall.

I see it differently as a NYC Suburbs driver. It's not that I set out to go to CT and take your rides, it's that so many CT residents take Uber's to their homes in CT. Back in 2017 and 2018 when it was lucrative, I used to pick up at Westchester Airport. Probably 60-70% of the rides on a Friday night went in to CT. They were business travelers going home. Back in those days, all the Friday night airport pick ups were nice multiplier surge rides. I would take someone from the airport to their home (rarely farther than Norwalk).

After drop off, I would either set a DF and work my way back to NY or go to downtown Stanford and work the surges. I mean c'mon, what was I supposed to do dead mile back to NY???

Now that is all over anyway as you know.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

June132017 said:


> No pings in over 2 hours. Wow.


Lyft personnel ran out of headquarters so fast, they forgot to take down the little poll we get after logging off, asking how was your Lyft experience today, lol.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> Lyft personnel ran out of headquarters so fast, they forgot to take down the little poll we get after logging off, asking how was your Lyft experience today, lol.


Does it matter how you rate? It's not like anyone is left looking at that data.

They also cut driver support. Have you tried reaching anyone in Manila these days? No one left there, either.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I usually turn on my lip that when I leave the house and then turn it off 15 minutes later when I get to either the gas station of the car wash.

When it asks, how was your Lyft experience today, if I give it a 1-horrible-I get more rides it seems.

Did that this morning, and today has been the best day of the week thus far.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

no


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

We’re not gon na let the elevator bring us down


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> Essential, no!


I wonder why all SAH orders always include RS as an exemption? They forgot to consult you?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I wonder why all SAH orders always include RS as an exemption? They forgot to consult you?


I have no idea, who you are, or what you're talking about. This was days ago and I've moved on lol


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> it's a convenience and luxury. Essential, no!
> somehow the world functioned when Uber didn't exist 8 years ago lol.


There hasn't been any past phenomena that called for a definition of essential/non-essential. In my state, governor has already defined private transportation as essential.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> There hasn't been any past phenomena that called for a definition of essential/non-essential. In my state, governor has already defined private transportation as essential.


Because Americans are soft lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AngelAdams said:


> This was days ago and I've moved on


so, no answer then. OK, got it. Post drivel, then run away from it when tagged. 
Back to the sub forums for u.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, no answer then. OK, got it. Post drivel, then run away from it when tagged.
> Back to the sub forums for u.


Again I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------

